

BBC Website is Down - pain_perdu
https://twitter.com/anthonyrose/status/503600016108564481

======
dang
It's good to flag "Foo Is Down" posts unless there's something especially
interesting about Foo being down.

------
mahouse
For some background on that image:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_Card_F](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_Card_F)

------
allegory
Works here.

Why does everyone assume society is collapsing the momemnt a 500 error appears
somewhere. Something just went "snap".

